# Nepenthes Miranda...



## paphioboy (May 5, 2008)

My nepenthes Miranda has grown upper pitchers again..!  The parentage of Miranda is (Mixta x maxima) or ((maxima x northiana) x maxima)... The upper pitchers are vastly different from the lower pitchers... Here it is :





And a closer look at the peristome (the mouth of the pitcher):


----------



## paphioboy (May 5, 2008)

The lower pitchers for comparison:


----------



## JeanLux (May 5, 2008)

Those are gigantic! Don't you have a pict. of the whole plant?? Jean


----------



## paphioboy (May 5, 2008)

Sorry, Jean, at the moment, no pic of the whole plant. But I can tell you it is HUGE..  The last time it flowered, it was 6 feet tall, and the leafspan was around 3 feet (excluding tendrils and pitchers)...


----------



## Elena (May 5, 2008)

Those look fantastic  I'd love to grow some pitchers one day.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 7, 2008)

Very cool! :clap:


----------



## Greenpaph (May 7, 2008)

Nice photos!

Very beautiful!
:clap:


----------



## NYEric (May 8, 2008)

Cool its like having 2 plants in 1.


----------



## Ernie (May 8, 2008)

I love Nepenthes! 

-Ernie


----------



## NYEric (May 9, 2008)

BTW, who's holding the plant? Aren't you away from home!?


----------



## paphioboy (May 10, 2008)

BTW, who's holding the plant? Aren't you away from home!?
I am... the lower pitcher pics has my hand in it. Its an older pic.. My dad is holding the upper pitcher...


----------



## biothanasis (May 10, 2008)

Pithers are fantastic plants... Impressive blooms!!!


----------



## rdlsreno (May 11, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Cool its like having 2 plants in 1.



I agree! Cool!


Ramon


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 6, 2008)

*Nepenthes spike...*

Miranda is currently flowering. The spike is about 2 feet (60cms) long, and bears hundreds of small flowers, each with 4 petals. This is a 'boy' plant, so all the flowers are male...  




Closeup... Flowers are green when freshly opened, but turn dark red the next day. Each flower lasts about a week...


----------



## NYEric (Jun 6, 2008)

Show us the girl plant! :evil:

No seriously, I've never seen nepanthes flowers before it's very interesting. Thanx for sharing.


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 6, 2008)

> Show us the girl plant!
> 
> No seriously, I've never seen nepanthes flowers before it's very interesting. Thanx for sharing.



I do have one more Miranda which hasn't flowered... Maybe it is a girl? Then I can start making babies...:evil:


----------



## Rick (Jun 6, 2008)

That is awesome Paphioboy. I like the nepanthes too. Orchids Limited usually has several species in their catalog. I've also seen them for sale at Wild Oats / Whole Foods health food stores.


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks, Rick... Jean, I have full plant shots for you now... 
The flowering plant, the whole thing is about 5-6 feet tall..!




The possibly girl plant, equally tall. Leafspan about 3 feet across:




Another look at the 'trumpets'...


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 7, 2008)

*Nepenthes ampullaria...*

Here is another nepenthes, Nep.ampullaria... It has also grown very tall, around 6 feet in height... But I don't want it to grow like that.. Can anyone please tell me how to grow nep ampullaria that stays short and bears clusters of pitchers near the ground, like they do in the wild? Mine vines and doesn't bear many pitchers. Is it a light/medium issue? or do I have to trim it so that it produces side-branches? Thanks...


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 7, 2008)

Thank you; I had never seen those flowering   , I have to say that the 'trumpets' are by far more impressive!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 10, 2008)

paphioboy said:


>



I like the posture of the plant!!!! Dragon... snake...


----------



## RichardBee (Jun 19, 2008)

*Nepenthes...strange plant*

so many people who care for plants want to know the correct and best way to grow them and try to provide ultra-special conditions...here is a Nepenthes growing on a shelf in the Paris Hermes store...the plant was full of pitchers some almost hanging to the floor....when I asked them about it, the salespeople knew nothing...I wonder how they care for it...perhaps I shall write to them and then share the answer...see photos attached


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 19, 2008)

Nepenthes Mirranda is a really easy to grow plant (at least here..).  it likes lots of light, regular nepenthes medium, which is anything that absorbs water and remains airy (just like for paphs), but little nutrients.. And try to keep humidity high, if not pitchers will not develop properly.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 19, 2008)

Coool!


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 8, 2008)

*Another spike..*

The other Miranda is spiking...hope its a girl this time. hehehe..


----------



## NYEric (Jul 9, 2008)

Then what!?!? :evil:


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 9, 2008)

Then..:



> I can start making babies...



:evil::evil:


----------



## NYEric (Jul 10, 2008)

!


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 20, 2008)

*Update...*






There's a second spike at the bottom as well...  BTW, in case anybody's wondering, that's Grammatophyllum speciosum in the background...  It was grown from a seedling in 2003 and now has more than 10 'canes' and is as tall as I am (183cms)..  still waiting for it to flower...


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 26, 2008)

In flower:




Turns out to be another male plant...


----------



## MoreWater (Jul 26, 2008)

very nice! If I had space and humidity, I would grow Nepenthes... I've tried a couple of small ones but the humidity drop in the winter was too much


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 27, 2008)

so, no babies yet, at least with this species  !! Jean


----------

